# Wounded Warrior Run BC, 2020 - Image HEAVY!



## tirediron (Mar 2, 2020)

And.......... I'm back.  Sorry folks, the reprieve was only temporary!   For the last week, I've been on the road with the Wounded Warrior Run BC Team, a group of eight runners and support staff who run the length of Vancouver Island (approximately 800 kilometers / 500 miles) over the course of eight days to raise money for Veterans and first responders who suffer from operational stress injuries such as PTSD.  So far (with three weeks left to go in our fund-raising campaign) we've raised close to $160,000! 

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The start of the run in Port Hardy.

2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of my goals is to show the adversity faced by the runners (hence the reason for doing the run in February) as a comparison to that faced by people with OSIs.

4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wearinga pink tutu to show support for anti-bullying day, and accompanied by a local volunteer fire-fighter.

8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sometimes we backed up traffic a little bit.... 

12.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The finish line!  To demonstrate support for the cause we encourage local military & first-responder management to participate in the last couple of kilometers.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 2, 2020)

We do too little to support our troops and veterans so it's brilliant to see something like this.  Total respect to these men and women.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 2, 2020)

Great set!  #12 is unusual in a good way with the rise in the road foreground.  Is this accentuated due to the lens compression?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2020)

Space Face said:


> We do too little to support our troops and veterans so it's brilliant to see something like this.  Total respect to these men and women.


Thanks!  They are an amazing team.



CherylL said:


> Great set!  #12 is unusual in a good way with the rise in the road foreground.  Is this accentuated due to the lens compression?


Thanks Cheryl - yes, I believe that was shot with the 500, so a significant amount of foreground compression there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 3, 2020)

These are fantastic and for a worthy cause. I look forward to these. Super quality.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 3, 2020)

Excellent set.

#13 is my favourite.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 3, 2020)

Great stuff! For me #13 is a gem and really captures the spirit of the whole event.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 3, 2020)

Very good set, good job.............


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2020)

The best year I have seen so far. I think three of these are really really good and the rest are quite serviceable


----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> These are fantastic and for a worthy cause. I look forward to these. Super quality.


Thank-you, sir! 



zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> 
> #13 is my favourite.


Thanks Trev, it got a few chuckles, that's for sure!



stapo49 said:


> Great stuff! For me #13 is a gem and really captures the spirit of the whole event.


Cheers!



Jeff15 said:


> Very good set, good job.............


Thank-you, Jeff!



Derrel said:


> The best year I have seen so far. I think three of these are really really good and the rest are quite serviceable


Appreciate that, Derrel!


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Mar 5, 2020)

Certainly this is a big effort. Obviously the ones we’re seeing here are capable of running. 
I guess in my mind this isn’t making sense. I’m mostly seeing one person at a time. Are they running this as a relay? In 8 days it would be over 60 miles per day, not an easy feat for an elite runner to cover the entire distance by themselves. 
Anyway, glad it happens and kudos that you’re able to be involved!!
SS


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> Certainly this is a big effort. Obviously the ones we’re seeing here are capable of running.
> I guess in my mind this isn’t making sense. I’m mostly seeing one person at a time. Are they running this as a relay? In 8 days it would be over 60 miles per day, not an easy feat for an elite runner to cover the entire distance by themselves.
> Anyway, glad it happens and kudos that you’re able to be involved!!
> SS


It is a relay-style event.  There are eight runners; on average, each runs about 15 miles/day for eight days in a row, irrespective of conditions or terrain.


----------



## DaPOPO (May 30, 2020)

I love the camaraderie of the old and young together in #13!!! Job well done on the set.


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2020)

Thank-you!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 30, 2020)

Awesome set.. so proud of them all..


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Awesome set.. so proud of them all..


Thank-you!!!! They are an amazing group.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 30, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome set.. so proud of them all..
> ...


i know without even knowing they are...


----------

